# Has anyone found or created a good mint and lemon DIY mix?



## ASHBUNNY (22/6/21)

*Has anyone found or created a good mint and lemon DIY mix?*

Very recently started mixing my own e-liquids. I enjoy Yu-Long (A blend of mints with a touch of lemon) and would like to be able to make something of similar sorts (a remix). I would like to add that I am interested in this purely for my own vaping, I do not intend on selling any flavours that I make. The only exclusion would be if they are 100% of my creation and not a remix (As stated though, perhaps in the future, my only interest now is to make flavours that I enjoy myself).


----------



## vicTor (23/6/21)

...in my opinion it is not cool to clone someone's juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/21)

I feel that it is unethical to clone a juice and sell it. I don't see anything wrong with copying a juice that you like. 

If Woolies make an apple pie for R100 and I like the taste is there anything wrong with me buying the ingredients that I think will enable me to make a similar pie? Apart from the fun of the challenge my pie may taste similar and only cost me R25 to make. The juice maker uses no proprietary ingredients. They select a number of flavours and mix them at their chosen percentages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

I feel the same way. If the juice maker keeps his recipe secret but some one has a go at getting close, then why not. Selling it as you say, or worse passing it off as an original is a cardinal sin.

My wife has a couple of pastry recipes that she will not even share with her besties, and that's OK. If they want to try and emulate well good for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

vicTor said:


> ...in my opinion it is not cool to clone someone's juices


I am not trying to clone Yu-long. I am simply in search of a flavour that I can DIY of similar flavour notes for my own vaping enjoyment. I have no interest in selling any mixes I make. They are purely for my own enjoyment. I am sorry if the way I stated it previously made you think that my sole purpose was to make a clone. I would like to kindly ask that next time you post something that might cause people to outrage towards someone in a negative manner, to at least elaborate.
Once again, my sincere apologies for any misunderstanding regarding my intentions.


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I feel that it is unethical to clone a juice and sell it. I don't see anything wrong with copying a juice that you like.
> 
> If Woolies make an apple pie for R100 and I like the taste is there anything wrong with me buying the ingredients that I think will enable me to make a similar pie? Apart from the fun of the challenge my pie may taste similar and only cost me R25 to make. The juice maker uses no proprietary ingredients. They select a number of flavours and mix them at their chosen percentages.



To elaborate, I do not intend on selling any mixes. I was purely looking for something with a similar flavour profile and any advice. For example, 'check out this recipe on...', or FE is a good all purpose lemon that does not fade, is fresh, a little bit candies and not to sour, whereas TPA Lemon lime is too sweet and is not heading in the right direction.
I feel a little bit attacked by these statements directed at me without asking me what my intentions where...
All in all I apologise for any misunderstanding my first post version caused, I have made some changes (please let me know if this is more clear, that would kindly be appreciated).


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

Stranger said:


> I feel the same way. If the juice maker keeps his recipe secret but some one has a go at getting close, then why not. Selling it as you say, or worse passing it off as an original is a cardinal sin.
> 
> My wife has a couple of pastry recipes that she will not even share with her besties, and that's OK. If they want to try and emulate well good for them.


I agree with passing it off as an original and selling a clone. I have no intentions of selling any of the mixes I make. I guess my first version of the thread was vaguely misunderstood to a degree. I regret that people assumed that my intentions where in line with any of the replies made. Although I have made some changes, Please notify me if these are more clear, it would be much appreciated. My sole intention is creating something of similar flavour profile for my own enjoyment. What I was expecting was advice on recipes I could try out that have a mint and lemon profile or advise on good lemon and mint concentrate or one to stay away from with elaboration like they would not go well together.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

@ASHBUNNY - have you tried looking at https://e-liquid-recipes.com ?

I searched for Mint Lemon and arranged the recipes via star rating. This one could be close to what you're looking for?
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1033203/Lemon lockets

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

or maybe this one?

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/802184/Marlo's Iced Lemon Mint by D

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ASHBUNNY - have you tried looking at https://e-liquid-recipes.com ?
> 
> I searched for Mint Lemon and arranged the recipes via star rating. This one could be close to what you're looking for?
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1033203/Lemon lockets


Thank you, do you think it would still be good even if the menthol was replaced with a different mint that would make it taste less candied and more fresh tasting?


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

ASHBUNNY said:


> Thank you, do you think it would still be good even if the menthol was replaced with a different mint that would make it taste less candied and more fresh tasting?


I think so. Koolada might be what you're after. WS-32 could even work. I'm not too clued up on the "mint" or "cooler" side of things, but those 2 could be what you are after to add coolness without sweetness.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

@ASHBUNNY - I'd suggest mixing a very small batch (like 10ml or so) and giving it a go. Then increase or decrease % of flavor till you get what you're after. I generally grab a recipe off the ELR site and mix like that, adjusting the % as I go, sometimes even substituting concentrates for ones I prefer the profile of till I find something that works for me. After that I mix in big batches and enjoy


----------



## Stranger (14/7/21)

Arctic winter menthol would be the one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Arctic winter menthol would be the one


Thanks @Stranger . I think I'll need to include some of that in my next concentrates order. I really need to start playing with menthols / Ice combos. Summer she is coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> I think so. Koolada might be what you're after. WS-32 could even work. I'm not too clued up on the "mint" or "cooler" side of things, but those 2 could be what you are after to add coolness without sweetness.


*Thank you for being kind and helpful. 
As a noob to e-liquid mixing I don't know too much either.*
But from doing a little searching what I gathered the differences are is:

Cooling agents:
WS-23 is super cold on the inhale.
FA Polar Blast is cold on the exhale.
Koolada is less cold than WS-23 and goes well with things like iced-teas or lemonades.

Eucalyptus:
Is what give that sinus clearing effects like nasal sprays nd flu rubs - haha - but satisfying I guess.

Wintergreen:
Sounds odd to vape but is actually pretty sweet.

Spearmint:
Most taste more like a candy, so its all about finding the one that tastes most authentic to you... One I found that I like is FW Spearmint.

Peppermint:
Generally most lean toward candies or creme de menthes.

Menthol:
Usually more candied, some could be nauseating and goes well with candy or tabacco flavours.


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Arctic winter menthol would be the one



Thank you. Aren't Menthols more generally used in candies or tabaccos? Is this one different? If you view it from a fresh fruity perspective.


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

Stranger said:


> Arctic winter menthol would be the one



If I may ask, what is that little red line that appears with all your comments? I like it, its a good statement!


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

ASHBUNNY said:


> *Thank you for being kind and helpful.
> As a noob to e-liquid mixing I don't know too much either.*
> But from doing a little searching what I gathered the differences are is:
> 
> ...


Nice research there. It seems like you are after a cooling effect without the sweetness? As @Stranger recommended, the Arctic Winter Menthol could be something to try as it seems to be a mentol with little to no candy taste. Koolada and WS-32 are cooling additives and should (in theory) have no taste, just cooling effects. But once again I am just clarifying that my experience with cooling concentrates are limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

ASHBUNNY said:


> If I may ask, what is that little red line that appears with all your comments? I like it, its a good statement!


That would be his signature. You can make your own by clicking on your username at the top of the page and selecting signature

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> That would be his signature. You can make your own by clicking on your username at the top of the page and selecting signature


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/21)

ASHBUNNY said:


> Thank you!!


Only a Pleasure


----------



## vicTor (14/7/21)

ASHBUNNY said:


> I am not trying to clone Yu-long. I am simply in search of a flavour that I can DIY of similar flavour notes for my own vaping enjoyment. I have no interest in selling any mixes I make. They are purely for my own enjoyment. I am sorry if the way I stated it previously made you think that my sole purpose was to make a clone. I would like to kindly ask that next time you post something that might cause people to outrage towards someone in a negative manner, to at least elaborate.
> Once again, my sincere apologies for any misunderstanding regarding my intentions.



yoh, you tell me off and apoligise at the same time, spank me harder !!

no seriously, I'll admit I did indeed jump to conclusions and for that I too am sorry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ASHBUNNY (14/7/21)

vicTor said:


> yoh, you tell me off and apoligise at the same time, spank me harder !!
> 
> no seriously, I'll admit I did indeed jump to conclusions and for that I too am sorry



All is forgiven, it is water under the bridge. Your response gave me a good giggle for the day, thank you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (14/7/21)

Arctic winter menthol (FA) is a pre mixed blend of menthol and WS23. If you have ever tried menthol on it's own it is very medicinal. Arctic winter menthol blends very well with your peppermints and spear mints and takes the medicinal aspect out of the mix. It also lifts fruit flavours very well. So if you want a banana flavour for example, Arctic winter menthol will lift that flavour more than adding a cream or meringue

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

